
The man who recorded, tamed, and sold nature sounds to America - gdubs
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-man-who-recorded-tamed-and-then-sold-nature-sounds-to-america
======
jquast
I've started a hobby to make similar "Soundscape" recordings in recent months,
for example the wharf in Santa Cruz,
[https://soundcloud.com/user-74007570/soundscape-santa-
cruz-w...](https://soundcloud.com/user-74007570/soundscape-santa-cruz-warf-1)

I am using a Shure MV88 stereo microphone attached to an iPod, relatively
cheap compared to the expense Mr. Teibel probably went through.

It's a great way to relax, just sit quiet with headphones and monitor your
audio levels. Then, edit around noise pollution, such as loud motorcycles and
airplanes using Audacity.

A relaxing hobby!

~~~
moultano
I got a 3dio free space for this purpose, and it is awesome.
[http://3diosound.com/](http://3diosound.com/)
[https://m.soundcloud.com/moultano/bird-blind-at-the-
cincinna...](https://m.soundcloud.com/moultano/bird-blind-at-the-cincinnati)

------
dublinben
If you're interested in field recordings, I highly recommend the work of Chris
Watson.[0] He has some amazing albums featuring the sounds of nature in some
incredibly beautiful places.

[0][http://www.chriswatson.net/](http://www.chriswatson.net/)

------
nier
There are some fantastic binaural nature recordings that can be found on the
iTunes Store when searching for Gordon Hempton.

~~~
moultano
[http://soundtracker.com/](http://soundtracker.com/) Best coding music.

